# The 'Without a Camera Limbo' (just sold my 5D3) to buy a ______.



## slclick (Apr 27, 2021)

Never been without a ILC since 1999. Feels weird. I'm still on board with film with my EOS 3 so there's that. I just bit the bullet and sold my 5D3 body... was an early adopter and it's been my main rig since late 2012. Photography has taken a back seat to my other interests and I've become a one body shooter, it works. I guess a zero body has to work until I make a decision...

Not sure what I'll pick up but it will be EOS R and using my EF glass adapted for the time being. I could go anywhere from an RP, an R or an R6. The R5 is not for me, I've ruled that out. Stills only here, probably should have been a Leica guy. I've got a couple weeks to figure it out, fun eh? 

I'm mostly shooting macro on rails with the 100L, abstract with the 135L and landscape at all focal lengths (16-540mm) Not certain yet if I will go the control ring adapter or standard route. I am by no means a MP whore and I have seen what some of you here can do with the R6 (birding for one) So there's that. I do know I love the joystick however did come to appreciate the touchscreen and dragging thing on the M5 for the brief flirtation I had a few years back. 

Change, time to embrace it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2021)

My 1D X died mid-shot a few months back. Pretty sure it’s a PCB failure, but I haven’t been out shooting much due to the pandemic, so I haven’t been motivated to send it to Canon for repair. Who knows, maybe I’ll have an R3 in hand first.

Meanwhile, I’ve been using the EOS R with either my one native lens (RF 24-105/4L IS) or my many EF lenses and the vanilla Canon adapter. I’ve used the 70-300L, 16-35/4L IS and 100L Macro the most, and I’ve been very pleased with the results. I think for your use cases, the R, RP or R6 would work very well. Given your interest in macro, even though you have rails you might benefit from the focus bracketing (stacking) feature in the RP and R6 (but not the R).


----------



## Peter Bergh (Apr 28, 2021)

slclick said:


> ... Not certain yet if I will go the control ring adapter or standard route. ...


I suggest going with the control-ring adapter to keep your options open. Should you find a use for the control ring (it took me about six months before I could decide what I wanted to do with the control ring, but I'm a bit dense) and you don't have a control-ring adapter, you are up the creek without a paddle with your EF lenses.


----------



## slclick (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm pretty close to it being an R6, a Kirk L Plate and a Control Ring adapter. Close...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2021)

*Nudge*


----------



## dcm (Apr 29, 2021)

slclick said:


> I'm pretty close to it being an R6, a Kirk L Plate and a Control Ring adapter. Close...


I started with an R6, control ring adapter, and EF glass while waiting to see what the R1,R3,... bring. Quite happy with the EF glass on the R6, particularly using eye AF with wildlife and people. Replacing my 1DXII for many uses, and a great step up from the 6D I previously used.

I opted for the SmallRig L-Bracket for the R5 and R6 after adopting some of their gear for my M6II kit.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 29, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> My 1D X died mid-shot a few months back. Pretty sure it’s a PCB failure, but I haven’t been out shooting much due to the pandemic, so I haven’t been motivated to send it to Canon for repair. Who knows, maybe I’ll have an R3 in hand first.
> 
> Meanwhile, I’ve been using the EOS R with either my one native lens (RF 24-105/4L IS) or my many EF lenses and the vanilla Canon adapter. I’ve used the 70-300L, 16-35/4L IS and 100L Macro the most, and I’ve been very pleased with the results. I think for your use cases, the R, RP or R6 would work very well. Given your interest in macro, even though you have rails you might benefit from the focus bracketing (stacking) feature in the RP and R6 (but not the R).


How does that work? I assume the camera doesn’t move the rail. Does the camera or Photoshop deal with the changing magnification as focus changes?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2021)

stevelee said:


> How does that work? I assume the camera doesn’t move the rail. Does the camera or Photoshop deal with the changing magnification as focus changes?


I don't know if Photoshop deals with it. The camera doesn't, AFAIK. I use Helicon Focus for stacking, which does deal with breathing (but I haven't tried it as I stack rail images, haven't tried focus bracketing since none of my cameras do it).


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2021)

Canon Knowledge Base - Canon : Product Manual : EOS R6 : Focus Bracketing


----------



## stevelee (Apr 29, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't know if Photoshop deals with it. The camera doesn't, AFAIK. I use Helicon Focus for stacking, which does deal with breathing (but I haven't tried it as I stack rail images, haven't tried focus bracketing since none of my cameras do it).


At macro distances you are making significant magnification changes with small changes in focus. I don’t think I would call that focus breathing (although I guess there could be some, too) but rather the laws of optics. Thanks for the answer. I would really have been impressed if software could deal with a non-trivial amount.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2021)

stevelee said:


> At macro distances you are making significant magnification changes with small changes in focus. I don’t think I would call that focus breathing (although I guess there could be some, too) but rather the laws of optics. Thanks for the answer. I would really have been impressed if software could deal with a non-trivial amount.


Helicon Focus is designed to deal with just that sort of thing.


----------



## slclick (Apr 30, 2021)

Bit the bullet, did like I wrote above....R6, Kirk L plate and Control Ring. Looking forward to macro with the 100L and the wonderfully wizardry of the magickal 135L. 

Thanks Gordon


----------

